

CDC employs social networking sites to educate people abut H1N1 (aka swine flu) - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idUSTRE57Q5T320090827

======
anigbrowl
Also, an interesting Economist article on mathematical models, epidemiology,
and policy, which sheds some light on the CDCs vaccination policy:
[http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displaystory.cfm?...](http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14257705)

